# Again, More Guns Equals Lower Crime



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another study from a surprising source that confirms that more guns in the hands of private law-abiding citizens equals less crime.



> According to a study in the Harvard Journal of Law & Public Policy, which cites the Centers for Disease Control, the U.S. National Academy of Sciences and the United Nations International Study on Firearms Regulation, the more guns a nation has, the less criminal activity.
> 
> In other words, more firearms, less crime, concludes the virtually unpublicized research report by attorney Don B. Kates and Dr. Gary Mauser. But the key is firearms in the hands of private citizens.


Harvard University Study Reveals Astonishing Link Between Firearms Crime and Gun Control by Rob Kerby - Beliefnet


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We often joke at the bookstore that bangers never come in because all that reading might be too taxing. In fact, I see some at the service window, but never any in the store.

However, any store with a private entrance can offer CCW privileges to the clients. You just shouldn't carry in the common areas. However, even the cops tell us that "concealed means concealed," and the only thing they can do is make you leave the area.

Funny how Penney's, B&N and Sears has never had a shoot-out or knife fight. Even a banger knows that no decal on the door means "enter at your own risk." Who's carrying and who isn't?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Great read! Thanks for sharing.
I might need to copy and save those "Little known" facts they gave.

For those interested, I've copied them here. They are DAMNING to the anti-gun crowd.

*Little-Known Gun Fact 1* Over the past 20 years, gun sales have absolutely exploded, but homicides with firearms are down 39 percent during that time and "other crimes with firearms" are down 69 percent.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 2* Almost every mass shooting that has occurred in the United States since 1950 has taken place in a state with strict gun control laws. With just one exception, every public mass shooting in the USA since at least 1950 has taken place where citizens are banned from carrying guns.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 3* The United States is Number 1 in the world in gun ownership, and yet it is only 28th in the world in gun murders per 100,000 people.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 4* The violent crime rate in the United States actually fell from 757.7 per 100,000 in 1992 to 386.3 per 100,000 in 2011. During that same time period, the murder rate fell from 9.3 per 100,000 to 4.7 per 100,000.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 5* Overall, guns in the United States are used 80 times more often to prevent crime than they are to take lives.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 6* Despite the very strict ban on guns in the UK, the overall rate of violent crime in the UK is about 4 times higher than it is in the United States.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 7* In one recent year, there were 2,034 violent crimes per 100,000 people in the UK. 
*Little-Known Gun Fact 8* In the United States, there were only 466 violent crimes per 100,000 people during that same year. Do we really want to be more like the UK?
*Little-Known Gun Fact 9* The UK has approximately 125 percent more rape victims per 100,000 people each year than the United States does.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 10* The UK has approximately 133 percent more assault victims per 100,000 people each year than the United States does. UK has the fourth highest burglary rate in the EU.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 11* The UK has the second highest overall crime rate in the EU.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 12* Down in Australia, gun murders increased by about 19 percent and armed robberies increased by about 69 percent after a gun ban was instituted.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 13* The city of Chicago has some of the strictest gun laws in the United States. So has this reduced crime? The murder rate in Chicago was about 17 percent higher in 2012 than it was in 2011, and Chicago is now considered to be "the deadliest global city".
*Little-Known Gun Fact 14* After the city of Kennesaw, Georgia passed a law requiring every home to have a gun, the crime rate dropped by more than 50 percent over the course of the next 23 years and there was an 89 percent decline in burglaries.
*Little-Known Gun Fact 15* According to Gun Owners of America, the governments of the world slaughtered more than 170 million of their own people during the 20th century. The vast majority of those people had been disarmed by their own governments.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Great read! Thanks for sharing.
> I might need to copy and save those "Little known" facts they gave.
> 
> For those interested, I've copied them here. They are DAMNING to the anti-gun crowd.
> ...


You must have a lot of faith, expecting the anti-gunners to give a damn about _facts_. lain:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You must have a lot of faith, expecting the anti-gunners to give a damn about _facts_. lain:


Just because they may not care doesn't mean I don't enjoy beating them like a rented mule with my tire iron of statistics!
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Just because they may not care doesn't mean I don't enjoy beating them like a rented mule with my tire iron of statistics!
> :tango_face_grin:


But you can't beat them 'cuz they disappear as soon as your tire iron of hard facts is wielded.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But you can't beat them 'cuz they disappear as soon as your tire iron of hard facts is wielded.


Victory comes in many forms!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Victory comes in many forms!


But they will return.... and even more stupid than before.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But they will return.... and even more stupid than before.


I will gladly direct their attention to the aforementioned tire iron. If it worked once, it'll work again.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I will gladly direct their attention to the aforementioned tire iron. If it worked once, it'll work again.
> :tango_face_wink:


Naah. After coming back so many times, they need something a bit more convincing. Like copper. Or just plain lead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Naah. After coming back so many times, they need something a bit more convincing. Like copper. Or just plain lead.


With their recent spat of "communist revolution" talk on Twitter brought up in another thread, I wouldn't be opposed to stepping things up a notch.
There's a time for talking, and a time for action.
Their call on when the action phase starts. I'm ready.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> With their recent spat of "communist revolution" talk ........


.......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


Apparently there's some kind of militant sect of the left that is actively working to acquire weapons and train with them.
I'd put a rough count of their numbers somewhere between "a handful" and "you could probably fill a non-gender specific bathroom".
:vs_laugh:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to have to cough up a few bucks, and get a box of .45's, and another Chip McCormick magazine. It will be good for me, I have become tighter than the seal on a Mason Jar.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Apparently there's some kind of militant sect of the left that is actively working to acquire weapons and train with them.
> I'd put a rough count of their numbers somewhere between "a handful" and "you could probably fill a non-gender specific bathroom".
> :vs_laugh:


They're probably all in Kalifornia. So they'll only be allowed to own 20 rounds.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They're probably all in Kalifornia. So they'll only be allowed to own 20 rounds.


The real pain will come from having to listen to them whine about how unfair the conflict would be.
"You guys can't keep using those semi-autos and high capacity magazines. We demand a fair fight where you destroy all of your guns first!"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The real pain will come from having to listen to them whine about how unfair the conflict would be.
> "You guys can't keep using those semi-autos and high capacity magazines. We demand a fair fight where you destroy all of your guns first!"


We'll just tell 'em to put up their "Gun Free Zone' signs. That'll stop us.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We'll just tell 'em to put up their "Gun Free Zone' signs. That'll stop us.


I avoid those death traps so much now, it actually might! HA!


----------

